
I somehow made $110k this morning and I'm still not totally sure how - sampo
https://np.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/7w6cq0/i_somehow_made_110k_this_morning_and_im_still_not/dtyu5fo/?context=1000
======
sharemywin
Now take the 100k to create an infomercial on your remarkable system for
making money over night.

------
djsumdog
Day trading is pretty much gambling. This guy could have ended up with a $500k
loss.

